# Chewed my skirting board grrrr!



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I know he's only 17 weeks and I expect the chewing as its helping his teething but the last two days he's taken a liking to my skirting board in the kitchen! Other half is not impressed as as he's it in three corners. This happened whilst I was upstairs sorting out washing. I can't crate him every time I I upstairs. He's got kings stag bars, chew etc, frozen bits and pieces. I also got some anti chew spray and that doesn't work. Please just tell me it will stop?! He's lost one tooth already.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Apologies for the predictive text!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

If he's only just lost one tooth it could be that! Jasper was more chewy when he first started teething. He showed interest in chewing but fortunately didn't damage anything. Jasper loves the vege chews and rice bones, they seem to massage his gums. I also got him a small rubbery bone that he loved when most if his teeth were coming through, it isn't hard so gently soothed his gums. Jasper's thing was the bark chippings outside in the planter and the gate post, he's stopped that now so maybe once Bertie's teeth are through he will calm down! Good luck.....puppies ehhh! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a thought, was Bertie's safe place his crate when in the kitchen? Does he still have access to this or is he gated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah the crate was in kitchen now its in the lobby and he's gated. Maybe was a bad idea moving it???


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think his exercise maybe needs stepping up a gear too actually.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

How often do you walk him?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Once a day and every other day he generally has an off lead.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It is a nightmare when they chew the house! 

Perhaps change it up to 2 x 30 min walks instead of one? We never really stuck to the 5 min rule either and have always exercised Binks more than the guidelines. I know she is older than Bertie, but yesterday she had 2 one hour off lead walks for example. We are having 'teenage' challenges at the mo, she does not want to come back at the end of her walk..very annoying!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would definitely up his exercise and if possible walk in areas where he can be off lead and mixing with other dogs - nothing like a good doggy romp to wear them out - and you get to feel virtuous too!!
We had a very destructive dog once who chewed EVERYTHING the tops of the stirting boards, the edges of open doors, plaster off the walls, the back of the sofa, chair legs, table legs, bottom of the cupboard, any number of children's precious toys, the plastic bits in the boot of my new car - EVERYTHING!
It didn't last for ever, I didn't kill him and he was a wonderful dog - but he had to go in the crate whenever he was home alone (until he was about 18 months) and the rest of the time we had to have radar ears to listen out for the MUNCH sounds.
Seriously I would aim for least two half hour walks a day with the majority of that time off lead and then have several good play times with him either in the garden or in the living room and combine these with lots of basic training.
Good luck!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks. I do play in the garden with him too but think you are right about the exercise part. He's a very energetic little thing and also a bit bonkers!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi. You could also get some bitter apple spray and spray it on the skirting. We use it for areas Harley likes to chew - temporary, but they get the idea. Our pet store, vets or amazon all sell it. Good luck!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I should imagine it is difficult to be too cross with Bertie Panda face!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very difficult to get cross! We've just been on our off lead walk with the kids. It's lovely, he's got a few friends we seem to bump into all the time. There were two dog walkers down there today with about five dogs each. Was very funny.
Here's said Bertie after today's walk







He also met Spike a poo who is 8 months. He was a roan, was funny to look at his coat as its how I imagine Bertie's will be. He was bonkers too! I can't seem to upload the video of them via tapatalk though so I've paused the video and taken a photo as best as I can. Here's Bertie and Spike


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad he has had a lovely walk, with lots of playing time - hopefully he'll collapse in a heap and have a nice sleep now! For about 10 minutes?!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

2 off lead half hour walks a day are the absolute minimum for mine. They charge around the park or woods non-stop for each half hour. Cockapoos are far more active than I thought they'd be!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I've had the same with Kody hes a naughty monkey and only seems to chew things if I go upstairs, in the garden or go out I have to shut them in the kitchen behind a stair gate now if I go out as he's got naughtier and more expensive with his chewing habits....he started off with the skirting then went on to chew the architraves and the plaster on the walls then he started getting more expensive with his choices and chewed the dining Room oak door but the latest fancy I came home too was my sons leather tub chair  so enough is enough and now he's shut in the kitchen whilst I'm out with a big heavy laundry basket in front of the door to protect it from him and anything else in my kitchen is pretty much indestructible had to laugh the other day though he managed to get a pile of letters off the work surface and I thought oh no what's he chewed up now when I saw them all sprawled over the floor the only one he had chewed up was the letter from dogs trust all others were intact...lol


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

A squeeze of lime juice has stopped Ruby chewing corners of our skirting boards. She particularly like the corners of our by our front door, first I put brown parcle tape over the corners (I know not very attractive!) but it did the trick for a week or so until got the tape so husband removed tape and she gave them a good chew again. The only thing I had at the time was spare lime from my G&T (lol) so rubbed it all over the skirting board and not had any chewing them for 2 weeks now!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Lime also worked with my now passed away cocker as did a small bit of Vicks vapo rub smeared over corners of skirting boards, totally put her off goin anywhere near them!


----------

